

Eurovision Song Contest won by Denmark - alipang
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-22566260

======
Shalle
This contest has became a joke. Loreen who didn't just win last year. But got
the highest amount of points possible and also the only one ever to get it.
She had to cancel her conserts because nobody wanted to go to them. That about
summarize the total of all crap in that contest.

The #1 ever, cant even host a consert.

